# Team Fortress 2 Lag



## EvanColson (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been experiencing terrible lag on Team Fortress 2 on every server I have been on. I'm running it a t 1680x1050/max/16x CSAA/16x AF on a Core 2 Duo E4400 @3Ghz, EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB, 2GB DDR2 800Mhz Kingston RAM (2x1GB) with ping <50ms. I don't believe its my system thats causing the problem, as it runs perfectly if I run around by myself in my own private server. I've also used the cl_updaterate and cl_cmdrate cvars but they haven't remedied my problems in the least. Please help me!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

online tends to add some more intensity to it.from having other to contend with.have you tried reducing settings just a little.to see if that would make a difference.


----------



## EvanColson (Oct 15, 2007)

At first, I was using 4X MSAA and it ran exactly the same with the same problems.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you updated all drivers specifically lan drivers?have you tried simple things like a reset of your router,and modem?with a 50ms ping it should'nt lag from being online.


----------



## EvanColson (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the latest video an chipset drivers and the latest directx runtime.


----------

